# Help I'd this huffy



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a huffy zephyr - just bought it - good shape , continental tires , paid 50 bux


----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't think the chain guard is original


----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)

Serial number is 8H404204

Found on left rear dropout


----------



## randallace (Nov 29, 2014)

Tires are 26 x 1.75 continental and feel like solid rubber


----------



## randallace (Nov 30, 2014)

randallace said:


> Tires are 26 x 1.75 continental and feel like solid rubber




Mainly looking for age of the bicycle - I assume 1958 ? Also looking for photo reference on a correct chain guard - I've seen pictures of this same seat with a crash bar on it , did they have them ? And is the seat original ? I'd love to see some old advertisements , ect. .... This one is too nice condition wise to let escape - gonna add to my collection I do believe , will be doing the major cleanup , and tear down/rebuild over the next few days  - would it be safe to use automotive no7 rubbing compound the "revive" the paint ? Then I assume just a good automotive wax ?  The handlebars cleaned right up with the old foil and simple green trick , they will also be treated with chrome polish - the painted wheels have corrosion on them in spots, not quite sure how to get that off without damaging the original paint - advice ? Can these spokes be polished ?? How about the fender supports ?? The rear hub is branded huffy, and has a grease fitting in the middle , anyone know who made it ?


- boy , tough crowd , LOL , over 100 views and not a peep


----------



## randallace (Nov 30, 2014)

Cleaned  her up 



















- took off that chain guard - anyone know what it was from ? Anyone need it ?


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 30, 2014)

I think you're correct on the year '58, I have an identical bike (poor condition) but it does have the original chain guard and seat (I believe seat is correct)......


----------



## randallace (Nov 30, 2014)

halfatruck said:


> I think you're correct on the year '58, I have an identical bike (poor condition) but it does have the original chain guard and seat (I believe seat is correct)......




pm sent


----------



## randallace (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone else have anything in this model ? Looking for any information


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 3, 2014)

The other chainguard is from an early 60s Evans.


----------



## randallace (Dec 3, 2014)

any help on if the seat is original  or not ?  a guy over on rat rod bikes said it is


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2014)

I like the color. saddle seems original...


----------



## randallace (Dec 3, 2014)

well - after her cleaning , she is loving her new home in my office, LOL 

- a well earned retirement after her 56 years of service, dont u think ?  





- sher still needs a chainguard and seat crash rail ( aparrently these seats came with them , but this one was removed)

** any ideas where she was made ??  what plant ? state? where were these sold?  which stores?  anyone have any old adds ?  or a 1958 huffy catalog?


----------



## randallace (Apr 11, 2015)

What light is that on the front fender ? Name ,?


----------

